# comment creer disque dur bootable?



## brolysan (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

voila, j'ai récupéré un imac G5 PPC dont le lecteur dvd est défectueux et dont l'os n'etait plus présent suite mauvaise manipulation du précédent propriétaire.

J'ai testé 2 originaux de DVD de léopard pour tenter la réinstallation, ainsi que 2 DVD DL faites par moi même au cas ou, même constat, impossible de réinstaller l'os correctement.

J'ai essayé de booter sur une clé usb et un disque dur externe usb, impossible théoriquement (mais j'ai voulu tester par moi même) vu qu'il s'agit d'un PPC et je ne suis pas sur a 100% d'avoir effectuer une bonne copie sur ces 2 supports.

je viens de me commander un boitier externe firewire pour retenter l'aventure, vu que cela reste la seule solution selon divers forums.

Quelqu'un pourrait avoir l'amabilité de m'expliquer au mieux la bonne procédure pour réussir à faire cette manipulation et ainsi restaurer ce G5?

J'ai une autre machine imac 24" core duo sous Mountain Lion (mise à jour achetée) pour tenter de sauver ce G5. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## xavierdelavigne (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour ,

si tes 2 originaux de leopard sont bien des licenses "libre" "( dans le sens pas affecte a une machine ) tu dois pouvoir créer un disque usb bootable du DVD ( je pense qu'une cle usb est juste pour leopard ) 

Met ton DVD dans ton imac sous mountain lion. 
Branche ton disque ( que tu va utiliser comme disque bootable ).
Ouvre l'utilitaire de disque , fait une partition pour tout le disque , ATTENTION veille bien avant de lancer la partition a aller dans option et choisir l'option " power pc ". 

Apres va dans restaurer , dans source tu met "l'image blanche" du DVD leopart ( sur la gauche ) 
et dans destination tu met la partition que tu viens de creer. 

J'ai toujours fait ca pour creer des disques bootable, jamais eu de soucis.


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Septembre 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E9E_1iztC4


----------



## matacao (9 Septembre 2013)

C'est possible d'installer leopard a partir d'un lecteur usb externe ou tout type de stockage usb je l'ai déjà fait. Pascal 77 a fait un très bon tuto voici le lien http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E9E_1iztC4



Content pour toi que tu ais réussi, mais ça ne fonctionne pas toujours !

Créer la clé, c'est pas trop un soucis (bon format, restaurer avec l'utilitaire de disque, etc)
Ne fonctionne pas sur mon iBook G3@500MHz (Usb1), ni sur mon Tournesol  G4@700MHz (Usb1), ni sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz (Usb2)

bref, ne pas croire que ce qui fonctionne sur un type d'ordi peut être une règle générale 

N'y vois rien de personnel, mais tu le resorts un peu souvent


----------



## jellyboy74 (10 Septembre 2013)

Alors déjà si tu avais bien regardé la vidéo je précise bien que ça ne fonctionne pas sur les G4 de moins de 800 mghz..... Quand à ton PBG4 de 1,2 je pense que tu t'es planté à un moment parce que sur le mien et tout ceux sur lesquels je l'ai fait ça fonctionne. Ensuite OUI je le ressort car hormis toi, la question était bien "comment créer un disque bootable" je répond avec mon tuto. Ca se peu que ca ne marche pas sur certains modèles (comme le tiens ) mais ca coûte rien d'essayer à part quelques minutes. J'ai fait ce tuto parce que beaucoup ne savent pas le faire et ose la question. j'ai pris du temps pour le faire afin d'aider mon prochain don OUI je la ressortirais tant que j'aurais ce genre de commentaires sur ma vidéo : 

"Obrigado amigo&#65279; "


----------



## brolysan (10 Septembre 2013)

merci de ces informations, je vais tenter "l'aventure" avec le disque dur en firewire dés que possible (livraison prévue demain normalement). Pour l'USB, j'avoue etre perplexe, je vais regarder la vidéo et voir de nouveau a tester.

Oui, il s'agit bien d'originaux prévue pour tout type.


----------



## brolysan (12 Septembre 2013)

impossible de faire détecter le disque dur en usb et en firewire, rien que le lecteur DVD. J'ai retenté l'expérience en enlevant une barrette mémoire qui avait été rajouté pour écarter une erreur de ce type, même constat.

Je retente une copie sur le disque dur en ce moment même....


----------



## brolysan (12 Septembre 2013)

quelques news...réussi a faire une copie sur disque dur, je le branche en firewire, le G5 le détecte, commence l'installation, puis bloque a un tiers me disant que le support a partir duquel je tente l'installation est endommagé....un HD 2.5" qui fonctionne pourtant bien. Une idée?


----------

